# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  كــــــــــلولــــــــــوش

## ســحرالقوافي

**

*اويها* 
*وكل عام وسحر بخير وصحة وسلامة*
**
*اويها* 

*وفرحتها اليوم ميلادها* 
**
*اويها* 
*وباقي كم يوم وتكمل سنتها الاولى في الناصرة*
** 
*اويها* 
*وياحبايبي هنوني* 

** 


*اليوم فرحتي ثنتين* 
*عيد ميلادي* 
** 
*وعيد سنتي الولى في شبكة الناصرة* 
**
*لم اظن ان شبكة الناصرة ستغزوا داري لتكون جزء لا يتجزاء من حياتي* 
*فكل مكان اذهب إليه او ازورة لابد ان اذكر بيتي الثاني* 
*لاجاهرهم بحبي لهذا البيت وشدة انتمائي له*
*حتى اخذا كل من حولي الإستطلاع ومحاوله فهم مشاعري* 
*فتذهلهم الروح الاخوية وروعه المشاعر بين الاعضاء والمشرفين والإدارة* 

*فدعوني احتفل معكم <<< احد ماسكنش احتفلي*  
** 
*الطاولة والتجهيزات*
** 


** 




*هذا حلاوة للمعازيم* 


** 


** 

**
*عذروني مافي عصير* 
*<< الدكتور مانعني من البارد*
*يعني حالكم حالي مافي عصير*
*ههه* 

*<< امحق كرم*
 
*دمتــ بود*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

** 



**
** 
*كــل عــام وانتي بألف خيـــر سحورة *  

** 

** 




*  ..".. سحر القوافي .."..*  


*اليــوم عيــد ميــلادك ،،، اليـــوم تـطفئي شـمعة جـديدة ،،،* 
*وتبتسمي لفجر سنه جديدة تقبل علـى عمرك... تبسط امامك* 
*امـالا عريضه واحــلا ما تـدفعكِ في درب الحيــاة*  
*فتمضي وتطفئي في كل سنه شمعه وتقطفي من كل زهرة عطرا*

*كــل عام وأنت بـألف خيـر*  
*وإن شـــاء الله عقــبال ميــة عــام* 
*في طاعة الرحمن* 
*تحياتي وتمنياتي لكـ التوفيق* 
*والنجــاح .*

----------


## Sweet Magic

** 
*  *  
** 
*HAPPY* 
*BIRTHDAY* 


** 

*كل عام وانتي با خير*  
*اختي*  






** 

*السنه الاولى تمضي با تميز وتاتي سنين با تميز اكثر واكبر*  
* سحر القوافي*  

*سحرتينا با تواجدك في المنتدى في كل ما تطرحيه*  
*من وموضيع او ردود او تواقيع كل الاعضاء يشهدو بذلك*  

**  




*مـــــــرور العــــــــــا م الاولـــــــــــ* 

*تحياتي*  
*Sweet Magic*

----------


## نور الهدى

من فتحت المنتدى واني اسمع زغاريد 

والصوت عالي 

ادور مني مناك 

اخيرا طحت على المصدر الا سحور قايمة بالصوت 

هههههههههههههه


كل عااام وانتي بالف خير خيه 

وعقبال 100 سنة ليما يطيح اخر ضرس منش 

وان شاء الله يا رب بحق الزهراء وابيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها , نبارك لش على خطوبتك يا رب في القريب العاجل 

وبعدها بسنة نبارك اليش بأول مولود اليش 

وبعدها بسنة بثاني 

والي بعدها بسنة بثالث 

خخخخ ليما تكملي نص درزن 

ههههههههههههههههههاي 

راحت عليش سحورة اذا صدقت دعوتي

----------


## تأبط بودره

**
*أويها وفرحت لك يا سحر القوافي*
*أويها يقبريني يا محلا هالطله*
*أويها مكانك في الألب و لا تخافي*
*أويها وحنا بلاكي ما نسوى نكله*
*أويها ربي تتهني بصحه و عوافي*
*أويها و اللي تعاديكي تجيها عله*
*لي لي لي لي ليش*
** 
*أويها و ألف مبروك بيوم الميلاد*
*أويها و الفرحه اليوم مطخطخه*
*أويها بوجودك معانا أيامنا أعياد*
*أويها وبدونك لحزان بقلوبنا منوّخه*
*كلي لي لي لي ليش*
**
*أويها و اليوم عيد بمنتدى الناصره*
*أويها يوم أنك شرفتي و صرتي عضو*
*أويها و كل المنتديات بلاكي خاسره*
*أويها يصطفلو بحالهم رضوولا ما رضو*
*كلي لي لي لي ليش*



 

*مليون مبروك*
*و ينـ ع ــاد عليكم*
 :bigsmile:

----------


## سيناريو

*كلللللللللللللللوش 

**
*
*كل عام وانتي بخير ياقلبي*

*(((((((((((((( سحر القوافي))))))))))))))))*



**

*هدية بسيطة*
*>>>> تعرف أنها تحب الميك آب ههههههه*

**

*وهذي أكبر تورتة صاااااااااااااار ليي أسبوع*
* وأني أسويها مع فرح ومع بعض الأخوان الله يجزاهم خير ماقصروا  >>> صح فرح*




*حبيبتي سحر* 
*الله لايحرمنا منك في منتدى الناصرة* 
*وإن شالله سنة خير وتفاؤل وصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــحة>>> انفلونزا من أولها ههههه ومافي عصير بعد ههههه* 

*لا خلاص ابغى آيس كريم >>>> نحااااااااسة خخخخ*

*تحياتي لك* 
*أييييه صح عقبال الخطوبة والزواج*

----------


## غيث السماء

Happy B!rthday

|--*¨®¨*--|سحــر القوافي|--*¨®¨*--| 
مبدعــة الناصــرة
كـــل عامـٍ وأنـــــتِ بخير ،،
عمرٌ طويل بإذن الله ،، 


ياالله كــــل عضو أو عضوة يهنــــي وياخــذ كيكـة ،،



وهـــــذي الهديــة ،،
على الله تعجبــش ،،،،،

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

[IMG]http://nooralhiah.***********/Candles7Aqua.gif[/IMG]


ألف ألف مبروووووك عيد الميلاد سحر القوافي

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*ألـــ 100000000000000ــف مبروك* 
*وعقبال 100 سنه* 
*وينعاد عليك بصحه وسلامه*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الف مبروووك ..

والعمر كله يارب ..

كل عام وانتي بألف خير يارب ..

كل المودة

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

> *كــل عــام وانتي بألف خيـــر سحورة * 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *  ..".. سحر القوافي .."..* 
> 
> ...





*وانتي بالف خير يالغلا*

*شرفتي وانستي*

*اسعدني تواجدش الغالي*


*الله يسمع منش* 

*مشكورة يالغلا على التواجد الرائع*

*دمتــ بود*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

> *السنه الاولى تمضي با تميز وتاتي سنين با تميز اكثر واكبر* 
> 
> * سحر القوافي* 
> 
> 
> *سحرتينا با تواجدك في المنتدى في كل ما تطرحيه* 
> 
> *من وموضيع او ردود او تواقيع كل الاعضاء يشهدو بذلك* 
> 
> ...







*يسلمو يالغلا* 

*والله انتي الي ذوق*

*ومشكوره ياقلبي على التواجد الروعه*
*ما انجرم منه*

*دمتــ بود*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

> من فتحت المنتدى واني اسمع زغاريد 
> 
> والصوت عالي 
> 
> ادور مني مناك 
> 
> اخيرا طحت على المصدر الا سحور قايمة بالصوت 
> 
> هههههههههههههه
> ...






*هههههه*

*ام حمود*
*الله يسلمش*

*وهك انتي كل عام وانتي بالف خير*


*اني موضوع الاطفال عادي عندي*
*يس الخوفه على الجسم يروح وما يرجع*
* والرجال يفنقش من بكير من الخلعة*

*خخخخ*

*قمت اتخيل الوضع واحد يصيح وثنين يشابقوا*
*والراس كشه والمكان حاله*
*واني ما ادخل من الباب من المتون*

*هههه*

*والرجل بجية سكته قلبية من العفايس*

*يو سم الله على رجلي*
*قبل لا يجي قمت افاول عليه*

*خخخ*


*يسلمو يالغالية على التواجد* 
*والله فرحتيني بتواجدش الغالي*

*دمتــ بود*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

> **
> *أويها وفرحت لك يا سحر القوافي*
> *أويها يقبريني يا محلا هالطله*
> *أويها مكانك في الألب و لا تخافي*
> *أويها وحنا بلاكي ما نسوى نكله*
> *أويها ربي تتهني بصحه و عوافي*
> *أويها و اللي تعاديكي تجيها عله*
> *لي لي لي لي ليش*
> **
> ...







*ههههه*

*اويها*

*وتابط شرف الحفله*

*اويها*

*وفرحتنا اليوم زادت*

*اويها*

*وجلسته وتواجده ماينمل*
**



*يسلمو خيو تأبط*

*والله تواجدك له طعم خاص*

*الله لا يحرمنا نواجدك وبسمتك الدايمه الي تفرح الجميع* 
*وتونسه*


*دمتــ بود*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

> *كل عام وانتي بخير ياقلبي*
> 
> *(((((((((((((( سحر القوافي))))))))))))))))*
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> *هدية بسيطة*
> ...






*واااااااااااو*

*صدقتي ياقلبي اموت على المكياج*
*مخسرة فلوسي ورى هالمكياج*

*وإذا شافه احد قال لي فاتحه كوفير*

*خخخ*


*اما الكيكة ياعيني عليا*
*روعه*
*وطعمها مرة لذيذ*

*بس لو هي على شكلاته بس*
*كان اروع*

*<<< اقرع ومتشيرط*


*خخخ*



*عن الايسكريم*


*خيتو تصيري انتين وامي عليي*
*تحمصوني بالايسكريم*

*ماني قادرة مشتهيتنه حدي وخاصة ايكريم لندن على مكسرات يم يم*

*>>> اعقلي  ياسحروه* 
*مافي ايسكريم إلا لما تبري*



*يسلمو حبابة* 

*وما اتحرم ها التواجد الفلته*

*والغالي دايما*

*دمتــ بود*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

> Happy B!rthday
> 
> 
> |--*¨®¨*--|سحــر القوافي|--*¨®¨*--| 
> مبدعــة الناصــرة
> كـــل عامـٍ وأنـــــتِ بخير ،،
> عمرٌ طويل بإذن الله ،، 
> 
> 
> ...






*وانتي بالف صحه وسلانه*

*يسلمو يالغاليه*

*واكيد هديتش روعه ومثلش ومثل تواجدش روعه*

*ما ننحرم منه*

*دمتــ بود*

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

> [IMG]http://nooralhiah.***********/Candles7Aqua.gif[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ألف ألف مبروووووك عيد الميلاد سحر القوافي





*الله يسلمش خيتو*

*ويبارك في عمرش*


*ما ننحرم من تواجدش الغالي*

*دمتــ بود*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

> *ألـــ 100000000000000ــف مبروك* 
> 
> *وعقبال 100 سنه* 
> 
> *وينعاد عليك بصحه وسلامه*







*الله يبارك فيش*

*ويسعد ايامش*

*يالغاليه*

*ومشكوره على تشريفش  حفلتي المتواضعه*

*دمتــ بود*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> الف مبروووك ..
> 
> والعمر كله يارب ..
> 
> كل عام وانتي بألف خير يارب ..
> 
> كل المودة




*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*الله يسلمك خيو*

*والله فرحتي تواجدك الغالي*

*ما ننحرم منه*

*دمتــ بود*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كل عام وانتي بالف خير وصحه وسلامه*
*والله ياسحور فرحت لج من كل قلبي* 
*هذي هدايا متواضعه مني اتمنى تقبليهم ويعجبوج..*

*ببدأ بالورد لان الورد للورد واني اموت بالورد*
*هذي لغرفتج..*
*[IMG]http://wrag.***********/files/68721.jpg[/IMG]*
*وهذي تحملينها بيدج..*
**
*وهذي التورته بسيطه ان شاء الله تعجبج*
**
*وهذا الايس كريم اكليه بالخفي لااحد يدري عنج مستحيل*
* احرمج منه..*
**
*وهذي الهداايا..*
**
*وان شاء عقبال هدايا خطوبتج و الزوااج*
*تقضي عمرج دووم بالسعاده وزيارة علي واولاده..*
*وهنا بما اني كملت سنه معاج بالمنتدى ودخولنا كان سوااا حبيت اقول لج* *انج بقلبي ياسحر واحبج وااجد لج معزه في القلب ...*
*دمتــي بـود*
*تحياتي / شذى..*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

> الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك




*الله يسلمش خيتو* 

*ويبارك فيس عمرش*

*ما تتحرم هالتواجد يا رب*

*دمتــ بود*

----------


## بنت البلوش

عقبالـ ال500 سنـهـ خيتو 
وكلـ سنهـ وانتيـ طيبهـ
كللليشـــــــــــــــ

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

> *وان شاء عقبال هدايا خطوبتج و الزوااج*
> *تقضي عمرج دووم بالسعاده وزيارة علي واولاده..*
> *وهنا بما اني كملت سنه معاج بالمنتدى ودخولنا كان سوااا حبيت اقول لج* *انج بقلبي ياسحر واحبج وااجد لج معزه في القلب ...*
> *دمتــي بـود*
> *تحياتي / شذى..*








*الله يباك في عمرش*

*ويسعدش يالغاليه*
*ولله اني عارفه الي في قلبش*

*وهداياش كل وحده احلا من الثانيه*
*ولا عاد الايسكريم*
*يم يم*

*بس الله يستر جان التهب حلقي اكثر من ماهو رحت فيها*


*ان شاء الله مثل ما دخلنا الناصره في وقت قريب من بعض*

*هم الخطوبه ورى بعض*

*ان شاء الله قريب نسمع بخبر يفرحنا عنش*



*والله لا يفرقنا ان شاء الله اعضاء ومشرفين نزين سما الناصرة*

*<< يعيني لازم تقول انها النجمه من مجوم سماء الناصره*
*حدها سحروه متواضعه*

*دمتــ بود*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

> عقبالـ ال500 سنـهـ خيتو 
> وكلـ سنهـ وانتيـ طيبهـ
> كللليشـــــــــــــــ



 
*ول عزات الله خرفت*

*هههه*


*يسلمو ياقلبي*
*على التواجد*

*والله يبارك في عمرش يالغالية*

*ما ننحرم من تواجدج الرائع*
*ورمستج الحلوة*

*<< تحاول تتكلم إماراتي .. خخخ*

*دمتــ بود*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أختي العزيزه*
*سحر القوافي*
*كل عام وانتي بألف خير* 

*وعقبال الميه*

*..أختك..* 
*دمعة على السطور..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كل سنة والغالية بخير وسلامة

والعمر كله للحلويين
وعقبال ما نزفش عروس

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

> *أختي العزيزه*
> *سحر القوافي*
> *كل عام وانتي بألف خير*  
> *وعقبال الميه*





*الله يسلمش حبابة*
*وكل عام وانتي بالف خير*

*يسلمو على التواجد* 

*نورتو الحفله*

*دمتــ بود*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

> كل سنة والغالية بخير وسلامة
> 
> والعمر كله للحلويين
> وعقبال ما نزفش عروس



 
*الله يسلمش* 

*يالغاليه*
*وعقبال ما نفرح بيش انتي بعد*
*ان شاء الله اقرب من القريب*

*تورتي حفلتي لمتواضعه*

*دمتــ بود*

----------


## فرح

يؤيؤيؤيؤ جااااااااااايه متأخره بس افضل من ما اجي 
تداااري البنت خجلانه :embarrest:  :embarrest:  مووووت ..
كل عااام والغااالين بخير وصحه يااارب
وانشاء الله سنه فيها تتحقق كل الامااااني والاحلام 
والعمر كله يااارب تقضيه بطاعة الرحمن 
[IMG]http://wrag.***********/files/68721.jpg[/IMG]

وهذه اكبر تورتااايه من عمل مطبخ النوااااصر :toung:  :wink:  ههههه مثل ماقاالت سيناريوو :embarrest:  هههههه
وحلووو حتى اذااري خجلي ع التاخيييير خخخخ

وكل عااام وحبيبتي *ســـــحوووره* بالف خير

----------


## الأمل البعيد

**
*أويها وفرحت لك يا سحر القوافي*
*أويها يقبريني يا محلا هالطله*
*أويها مكانك في الألب و لا تخافي*
*أويها وحنا بلاكي ما نسوى نكله*
*أويها ربي تتهني بصحه و عوافي*
*أويها و اللي تعاديكي تجيها عله*
*لي لي لي لي ليش*
**


*أويها و ألف مبروك بيوم الميلاد*
*أويها و الفرحه اليوم مطخطخه*
*أويها بوجودك معانا أيامنا أعياد*
*أويها وبدونك لحزان بقلوبنا منوّخه*
*كلي لي لي لي ليش*
**
*أويها و اليوم عيد بمنتدى الناصره*
*أويها يوم أنك شرفتي و صرتي عضو*
*أويها و كل المنتديات بلاكي خاسره*
*أويها يصطفلو بحالهم رضوولا ما رضو*
*كلي لي لي لي ليش*







*مليون مبروك*
*و ينـ ع ــاد عليكم*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

> يؤيؤيؤيؤ جااااااااااايه متأخره بس افضل من ما اجي 
> 
> تداااري البنت خجلانه مووووت ..
> كل عااام والغااالين بخير وصحه يااارب
> وانشاء الله سنه فيها تتحقق كل الامااااني والاحلام 
> والعمر كله يااارب تقضيه بطاعة الرحمن 
> [IMG]http://wrag.***********/files/68721.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> وهذه اكبر تورتااايه من عمل مطبخ النوااااصر ههههه مثل ماقاالت سيناريوو هههههه
> ...







*شدعوة خيتو*

*اصلا الحفلة من دونش مو شي*

*وعذرش معاش*

*وين تخلص ها الكيكه لا وتعب باين عليكم*

*ما قصرتو* 

*خخخخخ*


*يسلمو يالغاليه* 
*وكل عام وانتي بعد بالف خير*

*دمتــ بود*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

> *مليون مبروك*
> *و ينـ ع ــاد عليكم*






*الله يسلمش حبابة اموله*

*وكل عام وانتي بالف خير*

*ومشكوره على تشريفش الحفلة المتواضع*

*دمتــ بود*

----------


## وردة حلاوية

الله لايحرمنا منك ..

----------


## khozam

*كل عام انت بالف الف الف خير 

*وقبال الـ 10000000000000000000 سنة







احلى كيكة لاحلى عضو
[IMG]http://samra1981.***********/photos/772840_l.jpg[/IMG]
وماننسى الهدايا

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*وردة حلاويه*

*حبييب 44*

*يسلم قلبكم ان شاء الله*
*مشكورين على التواجد*

*الله لا يحرمني من تواجدكم* 

*دمتــ بود*

----------

